# No streaming audio via any browser



## neal.andrews (Jan 25, 2006)

I have recently stopped being able to hear any streaming audio via any media player (Quicktime, Real, etc) plus bespoke Flash players on any browser.

It worked fine until I installed ffmpegx and Audio Hijack, but I am not sure if one or the other is to blame. (for ffmpegx see http://homepage.mac.com/major4/download.html)

It's not a soundcard issue as iTunes still works perfectly.  It's just streaming audio that no longer works.

Has anyone experienced this problem or got a fix?  Thanks in advance

(PowerBook 1.67, latest OS X update installed 20 Jan)


----------



## Clivey (Feb 13, 2006)

No experience of this, but would suggest removing these programs and seeing if you can get back to where you were?
Check out the manufacturers site for uninstall instructions.
Come back if you still have prob.s
ATB


----------



## mdnky (Feb 13, 2006)

It is probably the sample rate issue:  http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300832


----------



## Gig' (Feb 13, 2006)

I once had this kind of trouble on X.3.9 and found out in this forum that starting garage band help circumvent this problem not clue as to why but you could give it try


----------

